# What Plants for a 30 gal?



## yournamehere (Oct 12, 2008)

going to be a community tank with neons and other small fish

im looking for a really green planted tank


looking for a big "bushy" plant, carpet, and other plants

need easy, fast growing plants, no c02 hookup

I like how this carpet is


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

For a carpet like that, you'll really need to go with CO2. Carpets are a real pain to establish and maintain.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Shes right. But that doesnt stop you from buying tons of breeding 'grass' which is fake and planting it on the bottom of your tank. Might look funny, but hey it works.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Number 1 question is what lighting? If you only have 1 bulb that came with your tank, you are stuck in the "low-light" category. Java fern, java moss, anubias, elodea, etc. But that doesn't mean you can't fill your tank with it. With 2 bulbs, you have lots more choices. But I would just print that picture out and tape it to the back of your tank. Tanks like that are created by "aquatic gardeners" and the word easy isn't in their vocabulary. They will work on/in their tanks every day.


----------



## yournamehere (Oct 12, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Number 1 question is what lighting? If you only have 1 bulb that came with your tank, you are stuck in the "low-light" category. Java fern, java moss, anubias, elodea, etc. But that doesn't mean you can't fill your tank with it. With 2 bulbs, you have lots more choices. But I would just print that picture out and tape it to the back of your tank. Tanks like that are created by "aquatic gardeners" and the word easy isn't in their vocabulary. They will work on/in their tanks every day.


1 bulb

just looking for basic beginner plants that grow fast
and a carpet


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

no carpet is gunna do under that lighting though.. and do you have fish that eat plants? I know alot of fish like to take nips at them.

I have barley anylighting and I did Huge amazin swords, when they don't get enough light they become long and the leafs thin and look totally different but nice...

so yeah, either invest in lighting and have TONS of cool plants or make do with a couple..


----------



## yournamehere (Oct 12, 2008)

Kurtfr0 said:


> no carpet is gunna do under that lighting though.. and do you have fish that eat plants? I know alot of fish like to take nips at them.
> 
> I have barley anylighting and I did Huge amazin swords, when they don't get enough light they become long and the leafs thin and look totally different but nice...
> 
> so yeah, either invest in lighting and have TONS of cool plants or make do with a couple..


hmmm any other plants you suggest? i want a few different kinds

and i have no fish in the tank at the moment, getting a community


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Definitely nothing carpetlike...With stock lighting, I'd stick to easy stuff like java ferns and anubias species. Do some searching, you can find all kinds of anubias species that are really pretty. The dwarf anubias nana is really nice.


----------



## Phish (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought some of this off of aquariumplants.com. Have not recieved it yet, but they said it was a low level carpet plant. 

CLOVER, FOUR LEAF (Marsilea quadrifolia)

anyone have any advice for this plant?


----------

